# Periventricular White Matter Change



## jifnif (Jun 4, 2010)

What code is suitable for this?


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 4, 2010)

Can you give a little more info. Who is the patient ie child or adult? What is this DX based on? eval or Rad report etc


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 4, 2010)

Is this a CT or MRI? Please give more info! thanks


----------



## jifnif (Jun 4, 2010)

MRI and it is an adult.  trauma.  This would be incidental but not sure how to code it.  That is the only words I have on entire note.


----------



## jifnif (Jun 7, 2010)

still looking for this if anyone knows of this.  I actually see this quite frequently as a diagnosis on MRI's.  A lot of times it may just state white matter change.  I have a really hard time w/ trying to find a diagnosis out of thigs listed as "change" such as emphysematous "change" or white matter "change" or copd "change".  Is this standard jargon???


----------



## jifnif (Jun 8, 2010)

just wanted to post what i found: 

this could be coded as an abnormal finding and does not define a specific disease or abnormality.  

just wanted to share.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 8, 2010)

This is standard usage "changes" and with this I have been given 437.0 to use by a Rad but then this is only my opinion but thought I would give it!


----------



## Karen48 (Jun 17, 2010)

*white matter changes*

I work with a coder that has been coding radiology for over 10 years and she said that there isn't a code for "white matter changes" it is just age related.( Sometimes you just have to use the signs and symptoms. I hope this helps.


----------



## rcacie30@gmail.com (Aug 28, 2013)

*White matter changes*

Code 437.0 is used for statement of "white matter changes"


----------



## jmcpolin (Aug 28, 2013)

I always have used 348.89


----------



## Shughe5 (Sep 5, 2013)

*periventricular white matter changes*

I have noticed with radiology reports that this is often referred to as "leukoaraiosis" (437.1 - Other generalized ischemic cerebrovascular disease) which is defined as "decreased vascular density, especially in deep *white matter* in the brain, on a MRI/CT; and may be caused by demyelination, gliosis, or decreased perfusion."

I hope this provides further clarification.


----------

